# Tuna..good..or bad



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

*lo chaps..*

*
can anyone out there put this right for me....*

*
i always thought tuna was great for bodybuilding,thing is a guy who competes told me it was crap,as your body can not break it down well...*

*
i was hopeing someone might put me right here, to me its a source of protein i can get down nps and its cheap....*

*
also if ayone thinks it is good stuff, what would you buy it in...*

*
ie, water, brine,sunfloweroil......*

*
thanks.....*

*
*


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Its OK, but nothing wonderful, no better than any other meat or fish.

I'd buy it in oil, as it is too dry (for me), or buy it in brine and add olive oil.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

i think tuna is a good source of protien, i mix a tin of tuna in my protien drink twice aday in a blender an it goes down ok


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Jimmy posted a rather gruesome Tuna milkshake thread a coupla years back, it involves straining the Tuna and washing it until its flavourless, then you can add it to anything. It turns the shake really creamy too!

I would buy it in water, brine adds sodium, oil adds fats. If I add a fat its usually Udo's or Flax/Fishoil

SD


----------



## fu-fa (Jan 4, 2007)

I fugging love tuna!!!!! Agree with SD buy it in water bro. I eat so much tuna soon ill look like one lol


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

who ever told u that tuna is bad for ya wants a slap up side the head?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Borris said:


> who ever told u that tuna is bad for ya wants a slap up side the head?


Tuna is one of a list of fish including Marlin and Shark which are known to contain a lot of Mercury, some times more than 300 times the safe doseage, that is why his friend told him that Tuna wasn't good for him, and in some ways, he was right, as Tuna has 0.4 mcg per kilo of Mercury.

Just make sure you supplement Vit C at 1000-3000mg per day to detoxify this and other heavy metals you will ingest with any carnivorous fish and you will be fine, other anti-oxidants will help too as will some fruit & veg such as apples, which contain Pectin a good heavy metal detoxifier in the gut!

hth

SD


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i did hear omega3 was lower in tinned tuna, rather than fresh steaks

i have no scientific reports....just something someone told me


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

SportDr said:


> Jimmy posted a rather gruesome Tuna milkshake thread a coupla years back, it involves straining the Tuna and washing it until its flavourless, then you can add it to anything. It turns the shake really creamy too!
> 
> I would buy it in water, brine adds sodium, oil adds fats. If I add a fat its usually Udo's or Flax/Fishoil
> 
> SD


Im with that, chuck in some OJ and oats and get it down MMM


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

i have 2 tins of tuna for lunch every day. i also eat 2 apples a day. however i have 1 in the morning and 1 in the afternoon. do they need to be eaten at the same time as the tuna to help with the mercury thing


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

skizxi said:


> i have 2 tins of tuna for lunch every day. i also eat 2 apples a day. however i have 1 in the morning and 1 in the afternoon. do they need to be eaten at the same time as the tuna to help with the mercury thing


They should be in the stomach at the same time as the tuna to absorb the mercury mate yes. Tuna will stay in the stomach for up to 3 hours though so it would be safe anytime say within an hour of the meal. You could buy apple pectin capsules instead and take them with the tuna if you wanted, but real apples are best.

SD


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Tuna is ok, if it's just a one meal a day thing at the most, but the amino acid profile is not as good as chicken, red meat or oily fish like salmon. The mercury levels are higher simply because when the fish is harvested it's usually quite an old fish, up to 20 years old so has had time to accumulate these toxins.

Years ago I used to eat tons of it, 144 tins a month on the tesco monthly shopping trip to be exact. It was down right embarrasing when we got to the checkout. If they looked at me funny I'd just say bugger off, I have a cat sanctuary!

If you are having tuna, I'd suggest a few amino tablets washed down to balance the protein content a bit, oh and some mouthwash or a mint!


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

*rofl... 144 tins of tuna omfg i like it, that would of been a site to see at the checkouts.......*

*
cheers for the feedback it all makes alot more sense to me now, i ll just make chicken my first choice now before tuna, just tuna was always alot less hassle and a lot easier for me to get down than dry chicken, *

*
as for the smell thing yeah its quite smelly lol, i always keep some chewing gum in my pocket, otherwise first thing i get when the missus walks in is poooooooaaah you been eating tuna again..:rolleye11*

*
*

*
*


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

my brother in law imports fish and was amazed that I ate tinned tuna. he said that the quality of tinned tuna is relatively low compared to fresh fish. He also commented on the age of tuna (when tinned) and that it is the lowest value tuna that gets boiled to f**k and then tinned. Plus, there is the mercury argument but thanks guys for putting us straight with the increased Vit C thing.


----------

